# overclocking the phenom II 940



## servermonkey (Jan 12, 2009)

i just wanted to start this thred before kei did! mine should arrive later today!

ps kei i  u


----------



## ASharp (Jan 12, 2009)

lol...can't wait to see what you come up with.  Although I might be looking forward to Kei's post more since if I'm not mistaken, he's grabbing a 920.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 12, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79551


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

wooooo hooooo....
it is here!
installing it now and will be posting pics.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

cant wait!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope ur's can do 1.5V 4GHz!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> cant wait!





spearman914 said:


> Hope ur's can do 1.5V 4GHz!!


 


oem.....






woo hooo
more to come


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

oc'd via cpu multi

200x16@auto volts









200x16.5@auto volts









200x17@auto volts









more tomorrow....css time!

200x17.5@1.3875


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice results so far as it looks like you have picked up over 400mhz on stock voltages. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully I can crack 4ghz since I got water coolage


----------



## JC316 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am very impressed with these new chips. Once they drop in price, I will probably jump back over. Impressive clocks on such low volts, I am curious to see how far it goes.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

200x18@1.3875(bios) 1.392 (cpuz and hwmonitor)




*almost stable.....


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 16, 2009)

JC316 said:


> I am very impressed with these new chips. Once they drop in price, I will probably jump back over. Impressive clocks on such low volts, I am curious to see how far it goes.



200x17@auto was the highest i went last night (only the cpu multi and mem volts werent oem).


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> i just wanted to start this thred before kei did! mine should arrive later today!
> 
> ps kei i  u



I just saw this thread today and you actually made me laugh until my eyes watered. 

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH for that 
-------------------------------------------------------------

That said I did think about starting this thread already just like the otherone naming it something about low voltage clocks on the Phenom II's don't care which model...then again on the other thread I told everyone it's for all Phenom's regardless of model.

Anyway I've got my Phenom II 920 and while I haven't went deep into any overclocking yet I did dabble last night though it's all Chicken Patty's fault, that's my reason and I'm sticking to it.

I put the voltage 1 tick up from stock and just only adjusted the HT Bus speed up after dropping the other settings down for ram/northbridge/ht link. I relaxed the timings on everything as well and went until I got tired since it was late. I never found a problem during this time and never found the max speed either.

It's going damn good though especially for a locked multiplier cpu...3.4Ghz and I haven't found a ceiling yet. I haven't adjusted the voltage yet because I'm not gonna get into it until I have some new ram since I'm running a mix ram right now which isn't a good thing and can cause conflicts.

Maybe I'll try to go higher still without changing voltage or anything today. Btw, I'm not using my Xigmatek/Scythe combo air cooler setup yet this is all tested with the box stock heatsink and fan. Max temp under wPrime was 42C which I'd say it's pretty darn good 

Kei

ps monkey i  u


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

And oh yea.......holy heaven those are some sweet clocks!


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

*Gave it a quick try again*

I bumped up the voltage to something higher but still not too high since it's the stock cooler still.

So far I've got....well click it and you'll see 

I know it can go further and I'm still on the stock cooler. I've still gotta adjust the rest of the system to see how high it can really go and actually get serious. More to come eventually but it's going pretty damn good already. 

I think I could take it up higher still, but I've got to go so I'm done trying for now.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh yea I forgot to say that I got 3.5Ghz to boot just fine still at the same 1.376v that I used last night and 3.6Ghz made it to the welcome screen before the system reset (no bsod). Then I just cranked up the voltage to whatever number I chose in that shot as I don't remember I just clicked up a few times.

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> I just saw this thread today and you actually made me laugh until my eyes watered.
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH for that
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



i totally agree! i saw the wprime taunt..... 




Kei said:


> I bumped up the voltage to something higher but still not too high since it's the stock cooler still.
> 
> So far I've got....well click it and you'll see
> 
> ...



nice clock :respect



Kei said:


> Oh yea I forgot to say that I got 3.5Ghz to boot just fine still at the same 1.376v that I used last night and 3.6Ghz made it to the welcome screen before the system reset (no bsod). Then I just cranked up the voltage to whatever number I chose in that shot as I don't remember I just clicked up a few times.
> 
> Kei



3.5 booted up for me as well, on stock 1.36 volts, it was when i ran prime that one of the threads kept on erroring.  i bumped it up to 1.3875 in the bios, and it will run prime all day w/ those settings.

i am gonna try to crank it up a few more later when it cools down......................


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

oc'd via fsb

220x15@1.376





230x15@1.376





240x15@1.408


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

260x15=3.9


----------



## J-Man (Jan 17, 2009)

I didn't realise these Phenoms would overclock so high. On par with Intels Nahalem. The previous Phenoms didn't overclock well right?


----------



## JC316 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can call me impressed. That is a great clock at pretty low voltages. Even my E5200 can't run 3900 at that kind of volts. Seems like you have a really good clocker there.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

One more for you monkey before I put my Xigmatek back on. I'm still running the stock heatsink/fan combo so the voltage is higher than what it would normally need to keep these stable.

Anyway, the PII 920 is doing extremely well even with the locked multiplier. Sadly I won't be able to go over 3.71Ghz (well 3.724Ghz) because I've hit the max the board will allow for the HT Bus speed which is 266Mhz. It was the same with my previous Phenom 9850BE so it's not a surprise I just forgot that the board will go no further no matter what I do (even with only an 8x multiplier). Sucks that the northbridge multiplier is locked too so I can't get the max performance out of this chip only being able to do a max of a little over 2.3Ghz Northbridge due to the locked multiplier. My previous Phenom didn't have that lock so I could go above 2.5Ghz with ease...best northbridge I've seen on a PII is 2.954Ghz so I'm really missing out on that until I get a new board where I can go higher on the bus speeds.

Either way I'd say that 3.7Ghz is pretty freaking great for a stock heatsink/fan combo!

Here is what I'm going to tweak into my max power overclock though of course I'll still run my low power setting everyday unless I need it). Low power setting is 2.8Ghz @ 1.20v

High power is screenshot

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

260x15@1.525=3.9













267x15@1.5250=4.005 (not stable yet)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486847


----------



## technicks (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Dayumn! You are gonna make me be stupid and buy a new board before the AM3 boards/chips come out just so I can get a higher bus speed and keep clocking!

Awesome clock monkey! 

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Either way I'd say that 3.7Ghz is pretty freaking great for a stock heatsink/fan combo!
> 
> Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I didn't realise these Phenoms would overclock so high. On par with Intels Nahalem. The previous Phenoms didn't overclock well right?



the phenom I (or at least mine) did not o/c close to this..... I think the 45nm vs 65 nm is key....

all these clocks were w/o the help of acc....


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 17, 2009)

put a little more voltage to get it stable. damn 4 ghz. some one can make me a birthday present of a phenom 2


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> put a little more voltage to get it stable. damn 4 ghz. some one can make me a birthday present of a phenom 2



went up to 1.55v.... but prime95 cause an immediate reboot.....
gonna run the 3.9 as my 24/7 for now...


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

atm i am teetering close to 1.6v......If 3.9 is stable at 1.5250~ and 4.0 is not stable at 1.58-1.60v, is it really worth the .8v+?

my temps....


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 17, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 260x15=3.9



Holy SHIT!! That's one sick clocker!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow very impressive. I wonder how well they do on Air and water though. Your Boreas is an MTEC and the thing cools like no other. How loud is the fan now that you have it at 100%?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Wow very impressive. I wonder how well they do on Air and water though. Your Boreas is an MTEC and the thing cools like no other. How loud is the fan now that you have it at 100%?



it has 2 of these 3,000rpm 45.90dBA  133.60CFM. the boreas itself get pretty loud....


----------



## Wartz (Jan 18, 2009)

how does one tell if a CPU is damaged? does it go completely dead or is it possible to still post with it?

Because...
I think I just popped my 940 

I I tried a to increase to 265*15, 1.5v and it would not post. o I reset the BIOS and tried to boot up from defaults. Now i'm getting somewhat random BSOD error messages the moment I try to boot an OS.

Usually its either a page_fault_in_unpaged_area one or others relating to corrupted drivers. Ive also gotten one that says the bootsector is corrupted.

I'm going to try swapping in various parts(ram/x2 4400+) tomorrow after work, but I am not too hopeful. 

I'm going to try a linux live CD too


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

superpi 1m





has anyone tried to set their cpu vcore to 1.6 on an asus m3a79t-dlx? i get this "cpu overvolt error"


----------



## JC316 (Jan 18, 2009)

I wouldn't put the stress on the CPU with the .08V just to get another 100MHZ. I had the saem dilemma with my E5200, run at 4.0 1.575V, or 3.8@1.45.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like these phenomsII's almost match my q6600 with 1.225vid for Voltage vs Clocks, I think it takes me a little bit more voltage to get to 4ghz though. These are really impressive.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> all these clocks were w/o the help of acc....



Phenom II chips have ACC built into the processor so you don't need ACC on the board in order to use it. Also it will not work if you try to enable it in the bios because of that.



spearman914 said:


> Holy SHIT!! That's one sick clocker!!



I bet he's got more to go since I've seen Phenom II 920's (the multiplier is locked) hit 4Ghz on the stock heatsink/fan combo. 



WarEagleAU said:


> Wow very impressive. I wonder how well they do on Air and water though.



All my clocks are on air cooling as I don't own any water cooling or any other type of setup. Right now the 3.71Ghz clock I posted earlier is still on the STOCK heatsink/fan combo as I haven't installed my Xigmatek cooler on this processor yet because I wanted to see how cool it ran with the stock heatsink. Crazy enough I've even thought about just sticking with the stock setup because it runs so cool. I'm not going to though because I want to get the voltage down really low stable so I want it super chilled.



Drizzt5 said:


> Looks like these phenomsII's almost match my q6600 with 1.225vid for Voltage vs Clocks, I think it takes me a little bit more voltage to get to 4ghz though. These are really impressive.



What kinda clock are you running now and at what voltage?

I'm really thinking hard about picking up another AM2+ board so that I can increase my HT Bus speed limitation which is the only thing stopping me from going further with my current processor. The highest bus speed my board can do (with all the processors I've tried) is 266Mhz and that's it. It just so happens that 265Mhz is 3.71Ghz so the only option I have left is to call it a day or get a new board so that I can go higher on the bus speed. Then again 266Mhz really isn't a bad thing I'm just curious to see how high this processor could actually go is all.

Kei


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just noticed it was on TEC.  thought it hit 4GHz air.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Just noticed it was on TEC.  thought it hit 4GHz air.



If you look at his vcore, it really does not matter that he's on TEC. Really good air should be fine on 1.55v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe Kei was getting under 30ºc idle on the stock cooler at 3.7 Ghz or something like that, which meaning full load should be somewhere in the 50ºc's maybe?  Thats not bad at all.


----------



## merkk (Jan 18, 2009)

CP 
What you been up to ? Have you got your 79-t back yet ? Well i got my Ph 940 rember when i told you i be in the 20000+ mark with my 3850 video cards when i got the Phenom II cpu here my link and screen shot the only think hold me back right now i need to change over to vista-32 bit see if i can get my over clock highter. Take care bud .http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9678006


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> What kinda clock are you running now and at what voltage?


This is what I use for gaming usually, it's pretty close to your 3.9ghz run.

For benchmarks mostly, here is my 4ghz. I never stress tested it but it went through a bunch of benchmarks without bsoding on me.
http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=7ZNJUrtxtmpULvjvblQaSw==

I'm impressed by these new PhenomsII's, hopefully people go for them instead of the i7's to save some money and then we can have a price war on our hands.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

merkk said:


> CP
> What you been up to ? Have you got your 79-t back yet ? Well i got my Ph 940 rember when i told you i be in the 20000+ mark with my 3850 video cards when i got the Phenom II cpu here my link and screen shot the only think hold me back right now i need to change over to vista-32 bit see if i can get my over clock highter. Take care bud .http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9678006




nice nb!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Phenom II chips have ACC built into the processor so you don't need ACC on the board in order to use it. Also it will not work if you try to enable it in the bios because of that.
> 
> Kei



yea i noticed that when i enabled in the bios, it wouldnt post.  That option is also still available in that god awful program aOd.  I wonder what happens when enabled thru there......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

merkk said:


> CP
> What you been up to ? Have you got your 79-t back yet ? Well i got my Ph 940 rember when i told you i be in the 20000+ mark with my 3850 video cards when i got the Phenom II cpu here my link and screen shot the only think hold me back right now i need to change over to vista-32 bit see if i can get my over clock highter. Take care bud .http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9678006



hey bro wassup, bro the damn store hasnt even shipped the board, I thought it was oiut, i almost burned that place down when I found out, anyhow, they already shipped it out Friday though, they said to allow a week.  So lets see what happens.  When I do get it back I will play with my 9950 for a bit until I get the Phenom II.  Should be somewhere around the next month or two.

As far as your score, its amazing how far those cards have gone, amazing!!!

I finally hit the 18k mark with my single 4870   810/1100 are the clocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> I'm impressed by these new PhenomsII's, hopefully people go for them instead of the i7's to save some money and then we can have a price war on our hands.



what if you get both, the i7 and the Phenom II


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey bro wassup, bro the damn store hasnt even shipped the board, I thought it was oiut, i almost burned that place down when I found out, anyhow, they already shipped it out Friday though, they said to allow a week.  So lets see what happens.  When I do get it back I will play with my 9950 for a bit until I get the Phenom II.  Should be somewhere around the next month or two.
> 
> As far as your score, its amazing how far those cards have gone, amazing!!!
> 
> I finally hit the 18k mark with my single 4870   810/1100 are the clocks.



did u get a new mobo?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> did u get a new mobo?



no, but im assuming they will have to send a new one, don't think the one I sent out can be replaced.


----------



## akash (Jan 18, 2009)

*have picked up over*

it looks like you have picked up over 400mhz on stock voltages. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully I can crack 4ghz since I got water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

akash said:


> it looks like you have picked up over 400mhz on stock voltages. Can't wait to get mine, hopefully I can crack 4ghz since I got water



few people have already done it on air.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> few people have already done it on air.



are they stable?


----------



## merkk (Jan 18, 2009)

CP
 Grats on your new hight score ! Back when i started the hold crossfire thing ( 3 cpus,3 mother boards 4 video cards) later the idea i had was to build a cpu & video card combow that work good as a team together.When using a AMD cpu back then the nvidia 8800gt didn't scale all that well with the sec. card when using a AMDx2 and the frist round of phenom cpu were not that good .So i was looking for a video card than enought pop for some FPS but not over power the cpu .That how i came up with using the 3850s and when AMD came out with the 4 slot PCIe slot mother board it let me as my cpu power when up scale the video card power with it.I tested this last night  if i pull card 4 out and drop down to just 3 i drop 20 FPS off my canyon flight score (test of crossfire/SLI)and a 1000 points . Back with the 9850 when clocking 3.1-3.3 i saw the canyon fight score top out with the 3 card set-up .Then move up to 4 card set-up but the scaling was ok at 3.1-3.3 (about a 300 points and 10 fps pick up in canyon flight) .Now with the PH 940 it has the power to realy drive that 4 card .Back when i first started i just had a idea about CPU vs GPU i had no idea it trun this good .


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 18, 2009)

merkk said:


> CP
> Grats on your new hight score ! Back when i started the hold crossfire thing ( 3 cpus,3 mother boards 4 video cards) later the idea i had was to build a cpu & video card combow that work good as a team together.When using a AMD cpu back then the nvidia 8800gt didn't scale all that well with the sec. card when using a AMDx2 and the frist round of phenom cpu were not that good .So i was looking for a video card than enought pop for some FPS but not over power the cpu .That how i came up with using the 3850s and when AMD came out with the 4 slot PCIe slot mother board it let me as my cpu power when up scale the video card power with it.I tested this last night  if i pull card 4 out and drop down to just 3 i drop 20 FPS off my canyon flight score (test of crossfire/SLI)and a 1000 points . Back with the 9850 when clocking 3.1-3.3 i saw the canyon fight score top out with the 3 card set-up .Then move up to 4 card set-up but the scaling was ok at 3.1-3.3 (about a 300 points and 10 fps pick up in canyon flight) .Now with the PH 940 it has the power to realy drive that 4 card .Back when i first started i just had a idea about CPU vs GPU i had no idea it trun this good .



Screenshots?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

merkk said:


> CP
> Grats on your new hight score ! Back when i started the hold crossfire thing ( 3 cpus,3 mother boards 4 video cards) later the idea i had was to build a cpu & video card combow that work good as a team together.When using a AMD cpu back then the nvidia 8800gt didn't scale all that well with the sec. card when using a AMDx2 and the frist round of phenom cpu were not that good .So i was looking for a video card than enought pop for some FPS but not over power the cpu .That how i came up with using the 3850s and when AMD came out with the 4 slot PCIe slot mother board it let me as my cpu power when up scale the video card power with it.I tested this last night  if i pull card 4 out and drop down to just 3 i drop 20 FPS off my canyon flight score (test of crossfire/SLI)and a 1000 points . Back with the 9850 when clocking 3.1-3.3 i saw the canyon fight score top out with the 3 card set-up .Then move up to 4 card set-up but the scaling was ok at 3.1-3.3 (about a 300 points and 10 fps pick up in canyon flight) .Now with the PH 940 it has the power to realy drive that 4 card .Back when i first started i just had a idea about CPU vs GPU i had no idea it trun this good .




yeah man, its incredible what a CPU can do. Notice that my highest with the Phenom in 3dmark with the same 4870 clocked the same was  15,400 3dmarks.  I put the core i7 i now have a highest of 18095, thats 2695 3dmarks with just a cpu change.  I say core i7 because it is what i Have running at the moment,  but from what i'm seeing the Phenom II are unlocking games very similar.  So both should have very similar results.


----------



## merkk (Jan 18, 2009)

Paulieg
 Post #42 has my screenshot and compair link for my 21,317 point run in 3dmark-06 run .


----------



## J-Man (Jan 18, 2009)

Still Intel > AMD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Still Intel > AMD.



wtf???


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Still Intel > AMD.





Chicken Patty said:


> wtf???


i unno 
:shadedshu


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Still Intel > AMD.



Troll


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Still Intel > AMD.



:shadedshu

On another note I just installed my Xigmatek last night and it of course runs cooler even on silent mode. I'll get some numbers up for you guys soon.

Kei


----------



## merkk (Jan 18, 2009)

Well the lest he could do is post his 3dmark-06 link to show us how uber his rig is .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> On another note I just installed my Xigmatek last night and it of course runs cooler even on silent mode. I'll get some numbers up for you guys soon.
> 
> Kei



keep us posted bro, i'm sure temps will be great


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

276x14.5=4002


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, what was the voltage at, and was that just a validation or is it stable?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Very nice, what was the voltage at, and was that just a validation or is it stable?



that was validation and no prolly should not be mentioned in the same sentence as stable..
the cpu-vcore was 1.536 (bios)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still nice to see over 4ghz, makes me so anxious to get a 945 or maybe the newly announced 950 (should be 955 :/ )


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

*fsb ftw*

288x12.5@1.456=3.6ghz











276x14.5@1.536=4.0ghz


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> that was validation and no prolly should not be mentioned in the same sentence as stable..
> the cpu-vcore was 1.536 (bios)



This orginally was a suicide run, but now it is pretty stable......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice, was it that extra .23v that made it stable? Or did you tinker with other things?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 19, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 288x12.5@1.456=3.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, but I'd love to see some benches.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice, was it that extra .23v that made it stable? Or did you tinker with other things?



there was a bunch of tinkering w/ the htt, nb, and timings. still need to run it thru prime.  I hope my cooling can handle it.....


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Very nice, but I'd love to see some benches.



will do...right after this occt run finishes......


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

288x12.5@1.456=3600








superPi 19.250


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Must not have been stable at 4ghz?


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Must not have been stable at 4ghz?


lol nah that was the 288*12.5. i was curious on how it would do.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 20, 2009)

I ran 275FSB for almost a day, F@H SMP and GPU stable, but when I launched GTA4 it freaked after about 20 minutes, and the sound disappeared. THen I restarted and my sound didn't work at all. So I dropped the FSB back and upped the multi and I can run at 3.8ish but for the actual voltage and what I am guessing is load droop I need a bit more voltage and that creates more heat. I have left the system here, folding and doing some gaming. I finally managed a suicide run at just over 4Ghz that was on the edge of stability. It took 1.62 in the BIOS though, and I don't want that as a 24/7 clock or voltage.



Great job on that clock.


----------



## Binge (Jan 20, 2009)

What are you guys using to cool?  Water?  Air?  Pelt?


----------



## Steevo (Jan 20, 2009)

I have water. I believe the sensor on the board is high as mine lists 49C currently and it is first in the cool side of the loop, and the 4850 overclocked it only mid to high 30's. So I am actually guessing the CPU is low 40's and no more.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I ran 275FSB for almost a day, F@H SMP and GPU stable, but when I launched GTA4 it freaked after about 20 minutes, and the sound disappeared. THen I restarted and my sound didn't work at all. So I dropped the FSB back and upped the multi and I can run at 3.8ish but for the actual voltage and what I am guessing is load droop I need a bit more voltage and that creates more heat. I have left the system here, folding and doing some gaming. I finally managed a suicide run at just over 4Ghz that was on the edge of stability. It took 1.62 in the BIOS though, and I don't want that as a 24/7 clock or voltage.
> 
> Great job on that clock.



I think i am gonna drop that 276fsb for now. It eats a sh!t load of volts and doesnt put out that well.

this is what i am running atm

265x14@1.45=3711






















Binge said:


> What are you guys using to cool?  Water?  Air?  Pelt?



im using that little thing called a boreas  by coolit.....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice almost 20k with 2 3870's. Bumping to see if anyones hit 4ghz stable on water or air.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

just a little bit more!!!


----------



## Mandown (Jan 27, 2009)

Well Just started messin wit my new 940! Having so much fun with it..... uhhh as one only can. this is what is stable so far.


----------



## Mandown (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow my 3dmark score came out great! 
Now I love my preciousss.. i will take care of it and it will be mine forever... FOREVA!


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

I do notice with the Phenom II 940 once you go over the 3.80 GHz mark it really needs a lot of vCore. 
I had my 940 clocked at 3.60 GHz and it was stable for hours playing games like Left 4 Dead but eventually crashed to screen then restarted. So after extensive testing I realized I needed a minor bump in volts to get to 3.60 GHz at 100% stable.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my PII 940 BE had to wait for my income tax report,

I'm going to install it now in my Foxxconn A7DA-S, hopefully I wont have to update the bios.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 27, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I do notice with the Phenom II 940 once you go over the 3.80 GHz mark it really needs a lot of vCore.
> I had my 940 clocked at 3.60 GHz and it was stable for hours playing games like Left 4 Dead but eventually crashed to screen then restarted. So after extensive testing I realized I needed a minor bump in volts to get to 3.60 GHz at 100% stable.



what volts were you using to get 3.6 stable?


----------



## Super XP (Jan 27, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> what volts were you using to get 3.6 stable?


1.375v up from its stock 1.35v. Not bad at all. But once I try to hit 3.80 GHz it really needs the volts which in turn increases my temps and then becomes unstable. I believe I hit the sweet spot for air cooling in terms of my PC configeration.

We should all be hitting at least 4.20 GHz at 1.55v so long as we have really good cooling. I find the Phenom II does not like heat at all.


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 27, 2009)

ok- mine is afew weeks away - man im drooling in my coffee here


----------



## tastegw (Jan 28, 2009)

hi guys, after a google search, i landed here.
thought i would stick around to ask a few questions.

i have had my phenom II 940 for about 2 weeks now. (rest of spec's in sig)

my best overclock was 3.75 or so.

my question is,  my temps @ 3.7 are fine, but i cant load @ 3.8.
my asus bios (latest version) only allows me up to 1.55 vcore. but when i set it to this, my cpu-z and pc wizard only show 1.472 or 1.488.

could it just be this mid ranged budget mobo ($130) that is holding me back from a better clock?   before i got this 940, i was testing out the new x2 7750 (fun chip btw) and again, 700MHz OC was the best i could squeeze out of it with this mobo.

i have a silverstone 120mm fan (110cfm) on my sunbeam, so the cooling is just a bit better than the stock fan.    both the 7750 and the 940 have been known to get better clocks on air.

some screens of my results just as a reference

3DMark06 with single gtx 280 on pii system





7750 @ my max oc (700MHz oc)





940 @ my max OC, even with vcore set over 1.5, still showing 1.472 in cpu-z





any help is appreciated

thanks.

edit: guess i cant have a sig yet.  specs    pII 940 - evga gtx 280 - ocz plat rev2 ddr2 800 (4gb) - ocz gamexstream 700 - asus m3n72-d 750a sli - antec 300 - sunbeam core contact freezer


----------



## merkk (Jan 28, 2009)

Tastegw 
If you are using vista-64 move over to vista-32 may help your over clock more .


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 28, 2009)

tastegw said:


> hi guys, after a google search, i landed here.
> thought i would stick around to ask a few questions.
> 
> i have had my phenom II 940 for about 2 weeks now. (rest of spec's in sig)
> ...



It could be your board for sure, especially with the vdroop you're experiencing.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the replies.

merkk
vista 32 is a no-go for me, if i were to buy a 32bit os, it would be xp.   im using builder oem of vista 64, i dont think i have the option to change it to 32bit

paulieg
this is what im hoping...  that its just my board limiting me.   my last system i used a asus m2n-e and that board was horrible for me.  i couldnt change the voltage at all without a BSOD.

the extra 300MHz i want will not kill me if i cant achieve it with my current set-up, but it sure would be nice to get to 4GHz so i can possibly get a 20k 3dmark06 score on single gpu...altho that still might be a stretch.


----------



## wiak (Feb 6, 2009)

can someone run a dbpoweramp wav to flac/ogg test on 3ghz and one on 3,4ghz?
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/codec-central-ogg-vorbis.htm
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/codec-central-flac.htm

pretty please =)


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2009)

merkk said:


> Tastegw
> If you are using vista-64 move over to vista-32 may help your over clock more .


I think that bug was fixed long ago. You should be able to get the same OC's in 64-bit vs. 32-bit.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 6, 2009)

Super XP said:


> I think that bug was fixed long ago. You should be able to get the same OC's in 64-bit vs. 32-bit.



Maybe. One thing I know for sure, I can overclock about 400mhz higher in xp 32 bit than I can in Vista 64 bit.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Maybe. One thing I know for sure, I can overclock about 400mhz higher in xp 32 bit than I can in Vista 64 bit.


Really WOW, maybe I was wrong, I have the same luck in OC'ing on both 32-Bit and 64-Bit. I do remember in 2007 the 32-Bit OC'ed much better, but I thought a windows update resolved that issue?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 7, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Really WOW, maybe I was wrong, I have the same luck in OC'ing on both 32-Bit and 64-Bit. I do remember in 2007 the 32-Bit OC'ed much better, but I thought a windows update resolved that issue?



thats weird I wonder how my 945 es would do with vista it will bench at 3.3997ghz in xp and I wonder if DDR3 would help it go higher.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2009)

trt740 said:


> thats weird I wonder how my 945 es would do with vista it will bench at 3.3997ghz in xp and I wonder if DDR3 would help it go higher.


DDR3 would make it go higher providing your DDR3 is fast. Above 1,600 I would say. DDR3-1066 and 1333 is not fast enough IMO.


----------



## dumo (Feb 8, 2009)

Got to 300s bus speed. Probly ddr3 teritory.

WinXP..
















with Win7..






[/QUOTE


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

How the hell did you get the Phenom II 940 @ 4387 MHz stable with only 1.375v ? And that NB speed is a killer lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a feeling that it isn't stable, with Overdrive its really easy to see a high clock real quick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to know what board he is using.  Thast a good clock on the FSB!


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 8, 2009)

dumo: 

what board are you using.....? Cooling - Liquid Nitrogen?? - that cant be right....


----------



## dumo (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Super XP... Vcore actually is 1.68V with single stage cooling

@ Vulkan... Mobo is Asus M4A79 Del. with Crucial Tracer 2X1GB ver. 1.1







Heres some 3ds..





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9845660





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6047227







GPU softmoded on GTX 295 increase GPUV from 1.04V idle to 1.24V idle and load...





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9872764





http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=6048903


----------



## iDont (Feb 8, 2009)

Kei said:


> Phenom II chips have ACC built into the processor so you don't need ACC on the board in order to use it. Also it will not work if you try to enable it in the bios because of that.



Can anyone confirm this? ACC is the _only_ feature that makes me choose the Asus M3A79-T Deluxe above the Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI for my upcoming Phenom II build. I don't have a preference for SLI or Crossfire, because I can get both ATi and nvidia cards cheap.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

iDont said:


> Can anyone confirm this? ACC is the _only_ feature that makes me choose the Asus M3A79-T Deluxe above the Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI for my upcoming Phenom II build. I don't have a preference for SLI or Crossfire, because I can get both ATi and nvidia cards cheap.


Yes it's confirmed. Do not enable ACC with Phenom II's or your systme will crash or do funny unstable things. Phenom II's already have it built in. One of the TECH guys at the ASUS help forums confirmed this to me.


----------



## iDont (Feb 8, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Yes it's confirmed. Do not enable ACC with Phenom II's or your systme will crash or do funny unstable things. Phenom II's already have it built in. One of the TECH guys at the ASUS help forums confirmed this to me.



Thank you for your reply. Do you also know if ACC will work fine on nvidia chipsets as well?


----------



## Super XP (Feb 8, 2009)

iDont said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you also know if ACC will work fine on nvidia chipsets as well?


I think so, but not 100% sure.
All I know is the first Phenom's did not have ACC built into them, this is why it was on the mobo's South Bridge. But the new Phenom II's have it built in. It may be so but I've seen some nice Phenom II OC's with Nvidia based motherboards.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2009)

here one for ya on air


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 9, 2009)

@dumo: That's one sick oc, got a validation?


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> @dumo: That's one sick oc, got a validation?



here is one for ya  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to answer your question, never bothered believe or do not believe. It's up to you.

*and they say MSI cannot overclock.*Also to be fair this is a 945


----------



## dumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Spearman AM3 chip should be more in term of oc scaling based on this Asus AM3 board performance.

Added up orb links on 3Ds post.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice OC, what cooling are you using? My problem is everytime I go to 4GHz my temps go right up and the system crashes.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Nice OC, what cooling are you using? My problem is everytime I go to 4GHz my temps go right up and the system crashes.



Noctua NH-U12P 120 ANTEC TRI COOLER 79CF FAN RED LED   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608002


----------



## heidi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Hi all...*

Not much in the sphere of OCing, but simply question, does that Phenom II 940BE will run on me GB MA78G-DS3H...bought it not too long ago for HTPC and would like to strenghten its capability...plz...

p.s.
according to the GB site F6 BIOS allow this CPU to be nested in there, but, seriously would power block have enough juice for these...


----------



## dumo (Feb 9, 2009)

trt740 said:


> Also to be fair this is a 945


Thats nice X4 945 ES
Crank up HT and NB freq, ddr3 platform will make it easy to play at >300 HT and >3000 NB.

With DDR2 and X4 940 kinda hard to reach that, eventough AM3 mobo have all the capabilities needed to run ddr3

Heres with Asus M4A79 Deluxe AM2/AM3 and Win7 in ddr3 teritory...


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2009)

*NICE OC Dumo *


trt740 said:


> Noctua NH-U12P 120 ANTEC TRI COOLER 79CF FAN RED LED   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608002


I have both the OCZ Vendetta I & II. The one fits just fine but the II does not fit good. It blocks one of my primary (Yellow) DIMM slot. I just wish there was an attachment for AMD mobo's so that we can install heatsink/fans like Intel mobo's which do not block any memory DIMM slots because it sits horizontally where as the AMD sits vertically.

How about this SUPER FAN lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999613


----------



## trt740 (Feb 9, 2009)

Super XP said:


> *NICE OC Dumo *
> 
> I have both the OCZ Vendetta I & II. The one fits just fine but the II does not fit good. It blocks one of my primary (Yellow) DIMM slot. I just wish there was an attachment for AMD mobo's so that we can install heatsink/fans like Intel mobo's which do not block any memory DIMM slots because it sits horizontally where as the AMD sits vertically.
> 
> ...



The heatsink I have allows you to mount the fan in push pull formation front to back wiithout blocking the ram slots on AMD boards, as long as they don't have reaper heatpipe heatsinks the first one fits under it. Also once installed it you don't have to remove your motherboard to install a new chip. Unlike my old TRUE that only let you install the heatsink facing up and down on a AM2 system


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608002


----------



## str8desifer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Trt740,
I was thinking of getting that fan but you mentioned something about the reaper heat pipe.  I have all the slots filled with ocz reaper 1066 (8gb), so my understanding is that i would have to leave the first slot empty?  I have a biostar ta790gx mobo by the way.
Thanks


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2009)

str8desifer said:


> Hey Trt740,
> I was thinking of getting that fan but you mentioned something about the reaper heat pipe.  I have all the slots filled with ocz reaper 1066 (8gb), so my understanding is that i would have to leave the first slot empty?  I have a biostar ta790gx mobo by the way.
> Thanks


I too have 8GB of DDR2-1066 OCZ Reaper in all my 4 slots.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 22, 2009)

can someone please answer this for me, the PII 940 BE with the Asus M3A79-T..... should CPU PREFETCHING be on or off?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> can someone please answer this for me, the PII 940 BE with the Asus M3A79-T..... should CPU PREFETCHING be on or off?



I have no experience with that bro. Sorry.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 22, 2009)

str8desifer said:


> Hey Trt740,
> I was thinking of getting that fan but you mentioned something about the reaper heat pipe.  I have all the slots filled with ocz reaper 1066 (8gb), so my understanding is that i would have to leave the first slot empty?  I have a biostar ta790gx mobo by the way.
> Thanks



no with regular ram, that doesn't have the large fins or heatpipe they fit under that heatsink.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 23, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> can someone please answer this for me, the PII 940 BE with the Asus M3A79-T..... should CPU PREFETCHING be on or off?


CPU Pre-Fetching should be enabled with all Phenom based CPU's for better performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

Super XP said:


> CPU Pre-Fetching should be enabled with all Phenom based CPU's for better performance.



my 9950 hated the guts out of it   it ran unstable.  Maybe I have a Fakenom


----------



## Super XP (Feb 24, 2009)

Well my late 9850 just loved it. Don't know why but did you try a google search?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well my late 9850 just loved it. Don't know why but did you try a google search?



naw, I have a different board now which doesn't have that so I never bothered.


----------

